# Caitlin Davies reads at the Lido Café Monday 27th July



## timothysutton1 (Jul 22, 2015)

The inspirational *Caitlin Davies* will be reading from her excellent book Down Stream (reviewed earlier) at the *Lido Café* on Monday 27th July, 7pm to 8pm. Free entry on a first come basis. Signed copies of the book will also be available for purchase care of Herne Hill Books.







The talk will also include slides and illustrations from bygone days on the River Thames; clubs and characters, triumphs and trophies, heroes and heroines. Caitlin will then be talking about the future of Thames swimming, now the cleanest for 200 years, including the exciting prospect of swimming in a floating Thames Baths.

She has also promised to test out our lovely Brockwell Lido, so you might catch her in the pool beforehand.





Members of the Excellsior Swimming Club (photo: John Neal).







Swimming in the Docks (photo: Ian Gordon).







Mercedes Gleitze, Thames swimmer and 1st British woman to swim Channel.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Looking forward to Caitlin's book reading tonight at the Lido Cafe. Entry free and first come first serve so suggest you get there early.


----------

